# new android phone suggestions



## frankr2994 (Jun 26, 2021)

Ok this is the first time I'm seeking advice in this department. Since I've had a wireless phone plan I've bought what I thought was a deal of a phone that did everything I needed it to. About 17 years now. But this year I'm stumped. I currently have a moto x4 android 1 64gb. I've had it a few years and its been a good phone. At the time it was spec'd out like a flagship phone and I got it at best buy for 150 bucks. unlocked and I activated it with verizon. There is something wrong with it now and I changed roms for the first time ever and linage os didn't actually help anything. 
One thing I noticed is that it doesn't seem like 4gb of ram is sufficient for modern android. I would say min. should be 6gb. so saying that as the only real upgrade I'm looking for I'm having trouble finding that phone. 
What I have now is water and dust resistant ip68. has good battery life. has proven durable (i'm abusive to phones) and with the addition of gcam sideloaded it takes awesome pictures. So i'm looking for basically this phone with 6gb of ram or more and doesn't cost 700 bucks. Does this exist now? make any suggestions you would like as long as it is an android. I really don't like anything apple related.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Pine phone, it is Linux!


----------



## frankr2994 (Jun 26, 2021)

eidairaman1 said:


> Pine phone, it is Linux!


 
never heard of it. looked into it. Cool idea. Maybe get one to play with but not worthy of being a daily driver which is what I need. Note I'm typing this on Ubuntu 20.04 right now. But a dell workstation not a phone lol.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 26, 2021)

Might want to make sure people are aware you're on CDMA, considering this is a European site and most people aren't aware the US is still using CDMA. 
It also makes it impossible to make any kind of recommendations, as most phones don't work with CDMA unless it's a service provider specific model.


----------



## frankr2994 (Jun 26, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Might want to make sure people are aware you're on CDMA, considering this is a European site and most people aren't aware the US is still using CDMA.
> It also makes it impossible to make any kind of recommendations, as most phones don't work with CDMA unless it's a service provider specific model.


That's valid. yes It needs to have a CDMA radio. However most of the unlocked phones I've looked at have cdma. I've been browsing the verizon site as of recent and I find better deals else where looking at unlocked phones. And from what I can remember most phones may have a different name somewhere else in the world but basically that same model would still be available to me under a different name. So I'll still take any recommendations.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 26, 2021)

Sadly it's not quite like what you think, as I was going to recommend the older Asus Zenfone 6, but there's no CDMA version at all of it, nor the 7 or 8 in the series.
I really have no suggestions when it comes to CDMA phones, but this might help?





						Phone Finder - search for a phone by feature - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				



Never mind, they don't list CDMA models either.


----------



## frankr2994 (Jun 26, 2021)

ok. your right......this is F**kn stupid. looking through gsmarena there appears to be a million phones that despite not being cdma they just flat out aren't listed in the us. Looking at motorola they are up to a G10 and yet motos site in the US shows up to a G7. Again this is the first time I've had this problem. I think i'm going to get a pixel 5.....its more or less spec'd how I like I just thought it would have a little more shit behind it for the price. I've known about that phone but have been ignoring it looking for something of a better deal.

ok just got off the phone with verizon. I bought a pixel 5. they found one store in the pittsburgh area that had 1 in stock so its reserved for me to pick up today. Its not exactly the phone I want but I give up. should still be a pretty damn good phone.


----------



## frankr2994 (Jun 27, 2021)

So if anyone cares I did not get a phone yesterday. I drove to that store that I supposedly bought one at and was told they were out of stock and have been out of stock and my order was canceled. Calling Verizon back led me in circles of some people telling me that so and so stores had inventory then someone else telling me that they can't even check inventory. I decided that I just wanted to call the stores and speak to someone there to verify. Apparently its not possible to call a verizon store. If you dial a local number for the store you get the address and hours but otherwise you are routed to a verizon call center. Speaking again with the call center they could not figure out how even they could reach a store by telephone. I had a woman actually try off her personal phone and she eventually gave up and said she didn't know what to tell me. So as of right now Verizon tells me that phone would take approx. 2.5 weeks to order in. I could buy it straight from the google store which claims in stock and 2 day shipping but my verizon account is froze up due to my order cancelation so I can't upgrade my line at all for the time being....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 30, 2021)

Time to change service provider?
This is a pretty promising option from Asus that should last a while. They've been very good with software updates since they trimmed back their range to only a few devices and I've been getting most of the security updates for my Zenfone 6 since I got it. They've missed a couple, but I've had two OS updates, we'll see if they'll offer a third...
Oh and their OS is a pretty clean build of Android.
It seems to be "only" $600 at the moment as well for the 8/128GB model directly from Asus.
Only downside, just as with the Pixel 5 is that there's no memory card slot.








						Asus’ pocket-sized Zenfone 8 arrives in the US for $629
					

Sadly, the Zenfone 8 Flip isn’t destined for a US release.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Jul 2, 2021)

Might i suggest the Samsung galaxy A52, its got 6gb of ram, large 1080p oled 90hz screen, dust and water resistant, triple camera, 4500mah battery, gorilla glass 5 front protection, HEADPHONE JACK, and all durable plastic back for just 400$.

Its a new release, and Samsung commits 4 years of software support !


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Aug 21, 2021)

GALAXY A52 is the best mid range phone for the money and has options up to 8gb

Pixel 5a just released days ago and its a great phone for the price aswell


----------

